# Hen or rooster



## Whomachicks (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi my chicken was broody non stop so I gave her 5 eggs to sit on. 3 hatched and she's been mum last few months and very attached to them. Just want to know if they roosters or hens. I have a feeling at least 2 could be but I have no idea( I've had some in past and couldn't tell until they started crowing).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm notorious for being the worst at sexing anything that isn't a Silkie.

Watch the combs. A larger comb can point to male. Look for long saddle feathers, thick legs. 

Pic 2 looks like it could be male. The comb is larger than the others.


----------



## Whomachicks (Apr 16, 2020)

The one with tail in first pic loves roosting. Hopefully no roosters as last two I got from eggs started being aggressive and crowing at 3 am and constantly all day and unfortunately I do not have a farm property


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That isn't a sign of being a rooster. Some are just adventurous and do silly things. Some mature faster than others.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

The only one that looks like a rooster to me is the second picture, I'd say two pullets and a roo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

mitzy123point said:


> The only one that looks like a rooster to me is the second picture, I'd say two pullets and a roo


You mean I might have learned something about how to sex breeds other than Silkies? Someone remember this date!


----------



## Whomachicks (Apr 16, 2020)

That would be good. I was starting to worry all three of my babies were rooster


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

robin416 said:


> You mean I might have learned something about how to sex breeds other than Silkies? Someone remember this date!


Sounds goof to me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Old dogs and all the rest of that saying.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yep, picture 2 is a rooster, the other 2 could be roosters but I am leaning to hens. 

Way to go Robin!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

High praise from Sylie, I feel rather special now. I was getting a complex about trying to sex young hard feathered birds.


----------



## Whomachicks (Apr 16, 2020)

This is more photos now they 12 weeks old. And pic of favourite hiding spot


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely babies. It looks like you got really lucky and got two girls and a boy. That never happens.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

She's right, the chances of that happening are close to nil, you are very lucky


----------



## Whomachicks (Apr 16, 2020)

I guess after last 2 babies i had turned out to be roosters that was a heart break giving to a farm it had to be a good change coming


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, will he have to go live somewhere else?


----------



## Whomachicks (Apr 16, 2020)

I try keep aslong as possible but sister in law might take him or I try find someone


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have trouble rehoming something you can do is sell him as a pair if you have enough birds to lose a female.


----------



## Whomachicks (Apr 16, 2020)

Is it possible one has started laying. The 2 adult chickens lay eggs on this chair and today I found a baby egg


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Just a fairy egg could be from the adults it’s just a little opps should lay a normal egg next


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those eggs are just the cutest things. Did someone say there usually isn't anything in there?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Typically mine are just egg whites but every once in a while you will find a tiny yolk! I hollowed out one of my fairy eggs!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I've never bothered to break one of mine open lol, I'll have to do that next time and see what's in it, I just toss them.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

But they're so cute!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I know!! I did save some one year (I had a bantam and I saved all of her eggs) and then one of my standards started laying them about 1 a week and I saved those too, I was going to make an easter egg banner out of them (dye them, decorate them etc like you do with regular eggs at easter) but my cat knocked the bowl of blown ones off the counter and smashed them all so now I just throw them away lol


----------

